# No one ever told me rollers



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Were so stinkin' cute! Seriously, they are so tiny and cute and I love them.

They came in the mail today. I'm assuming blue = boy & green = girl? They're banded and that's how the bands are, and we were supposed to get a pair. The first is the girl, the 2nd Boy. But the girl is a lot more wing-slappy, and the boy is more laid back











ETA ;; their old english *tumblers*. I said rollers before I thought of their breed - I apologize, but I'm aware of what I have and am happy with it


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

What kind a rollers are they ? Foot feathering fairly long to roll well .


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Old english tumblers 
Tumblers and rollers are the same, right? 

The boy is so calm, not scared of anything, really


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Aww soo cuuute little guys ... enjoy them
Rollers and tumblers , umm I never had any of them, but typically they are not the same .. rollers don't have long feathered foots


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a little confused with rollers and tumblers I think the only difference is that one has feather feet the other doesn't and I know tumblers do a summer salt(I raise tumblers) but do rollers do the same I always thought they did nice looking birds


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No rollers and tumblers are not the same thing. Rollers make several backflips consecutively that makes it like a constant roll. Tumblers only do one or two flips at a time. These are Olde English Muffed Tumblers (OEMT). "Rollers" usually refers to Birmingham Rollers as all the other breeds are usually called by their full name (ex: Oriental Rollers, Galatzer Rollers, Show Rollers, etc).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

But yeah that's how I would band them, with the male being the blue band. Have you asked the person you got them from?  They look a bit young.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry, I just said rollers then realized they were tumblers and hoped they were the same thing 


We got them from a strombergs hatchery, and were told the ages would vary. They do look young, but no squeaking! It's a rainy day so no one looks their best, and they were just shipped in so they look ruffled


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No rollers and tumblers are not the same thing. Rollers make several backflips consecutively that makes it like a constant roll. Tumblers only do one or two flips at a time. These are Olde English Muffed Tumblers (OEMT). "Rollers" usually refers to Birmingham Rollers as all the other breeds are usually called by their full name (ex: Oriental Rollers, Galatzer Rollers, Show Rollers, etc).


Agree that's where I was headin but people get so upset when they don't have what they thought they bought . As far as rolls I have Birms that roll 10-30 ft I also have Fireballs (Whittinghams) that have rolled 50-100' . Tumblers don't do that .


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Sorry, I just said rollers then realized they were tumblers and hoped they were the same thing
> 
> 
> We got them from a strombergs hatchery, and were told the ages would vary. They do look young, but no squeaking! It's a rainy day so no one looks their best, and they were just shipped in so they look ruffled


No problem  It was a simple mistake! We can't know everything right off the bat - gotta learn somehow 

Strombergs is a bit overpriced. If you would like some nice OEMTs to add to your flock in the future, I know a couple guys who breed them who may be able to help you out  I believe he has some reds and blues along with the blacks of course. I hear they are real nice birds and have thought about getting some myself, eventually.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No problem  It was a simple mistake! We can't know everything right off the bat - gotta learn somehow
> 
> Strombergs is a bit overpriced. If you would like some nice OEMTs to add to your flock in the future, I know a couple guys who breed them who may be able to help you out  I believe he has some reds and blues along with the blacks of course. I hear they are real nice birds and have thought about getting some myself, eventually.


Well, their birds are awfully calm and friggin' adorable, LOL. 
That, and in Alaska getting stuff shipped to you is darn near impossible unless its from a hatchery


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've shipped my birds to Alaska before  It was surprisingly cheap AND quick too. I thought it was going to be outrageous and take longer than usual but nope, it was just as smooth as sending it anywhere else in the US


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Well maybe ill have to PM you sometime ^^ right now our loft is pretty full. Need to get rid of some Swiss mondaines (dang, those things are _huge_, it's like having chickens that poop every 5 seconds!!)


Oh, and when you say muffed you mean the big, fluffy feet, right?? When I think muff I think bearded (like a bearded chicken)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Well maybe ill have to PM you sometime ^^ right now our loft is pretty full. Need to get rid of some Swiss mondaines (dang, those things are _huge_, it's like having chickens that poop every 5 seconds!!)
> 
> 
> Oh, and when you say muffed you mean the big, fluffy feet, right?? When I think muff I think bearded (like a bearded chicken)


Yep, in pigeons muffed means feathered legs. They should call feathered legs in chickens, "muffed" as well and the current muffed should be changed to ear muffed LOL. As far as I know there are no fancy names for feather legged in chickens huh?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, in pigeons muffed means feathered legs. They should call feathered legs in chickens, "muffed" as well and the current muffed should be changed to ear muffed LOL. As far as I know there are no fancy names for feather legged in chickens huh?


Ya mean like this? LOL. Aracaunas. Rare breed - no wonder. XD 









Far as fancy names I can't think of any besides say, 'stubs' which are just stubs of feathers on a chicken, usually a clean legged. 

Muffed sounds more like under the chin, though, like mug. You associate mug with mouth, not the feet, LOL. Either way, seems simpler just to call them feather legged or FL. Or FF (feathered footed). Pigeon people feel the need to slap fancy names on everything  A rooster can be self blue but half of the saddle feathers be red and half the hackle red yet be called self blue w/ red leakage. A blue twin bar pigeon with that much red would be called indigo or something. Pigeons are like the British, and chickens the Americans. LOL.

Or, for further proof that pigeons need fancy names, black chicken? Black. Black pigeon? 'Spread', cause its fancy and refined and makes the pigeon looks fancy. 
We should dress up pigeons in top hats. OMG, that'd be so cute.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No problem  It was a simple mistake! We can't know everything right off the bat - gotta learn somehow
> 
> Strombergs is a bit overpriced. If you would like some nice OEMTs to add to your flock in the future, I know a couple guys who breed them who may be able to help you out  I believe he has some reds and blues along with the blacks of course. I hear they are real nice birds and have thought about getting some myself, eventually.


Yup, every one has to learn for sure, and who better to learn off ....... well.....

Hey Becky, I heard you referred to on another thread as "the phantom lady"... It suits at the moment.

Hope things well in CA and in married life


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yup, every one has to learn for sure, and who better to learn off ....... well.....
> 
> Hey Becky, I heard you referred to on another thread as "the phantom lady"... It suits at the moment.
> 
> Hope things well in CA and in married life


Who called me that? LOL. Things are going good, thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Who called me that? LOL. Things are going good, thanks


I think it was Walt


----------



## snohiker (Apr 8, 2014)

MaryOfExeter said:


> No problem  It was a simple mistake! We can't know everything right off the bat - gotta learn somehow
> 
> Strombergs is a bit overpriced. If you would like some nice OEMTs to add to your flock in the future, I know a couple guys who breed them who may be able to help you out  I believe he has some reds and blues along with the blacks of course. I hear they are real nice birds and have thought about getting some myself, eventually.


 you mentioned you knew someone with saddle muff tumblers im trying to get back in to the hobby after many years with out birds and wanted to start with what i left off with . if you could help me out that would be great . thanks Rob ([email protected])


----------



## novice birder (Jan 9, 2021)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Were so stinkin' cute! Seriously, they are so tiny and cute and I love them.
> 
> They came in the mail today. I'm assuming blue = boy & green = girl? They're banded and that's how the bands are, and we were supposed to get a pair. The first is the girl, the 2nd Boy. But the girl is a lot more wing-slappy, and the boy is more laid back
> 
> ...


where did you order them from? i saw the same breed on strombergs and was wondering if its worth it to order from them


----------

